# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Итоги квалификационного этапа ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2014

## Labs

Компания ASUS рада сообщить о завершении квалификационного этапа европейского чемпионата по оверклокингу ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2014. 

 После месяца упорной борьбы, квалификационный этап европейского чемпионата по оверклокингу ASUS Open Overclocking Cup 2014 завершен. В результате квалификации определились 16 оверклокеров, которые продолжат борьбу в финальной части чемпионата AOOC 2014, которая состоится в Москве с 22 по 23 ноября 2014 года в крупнейшем киберспортивном клубе России – Moscow Cyber Stadium.

*Итоги квалификационного этапа AOOC 2014

*Показав лучшие результаты в двух из трех бенчмарков, первое место занял британский оверклокер 8 Pack, следом за ним в турнирной таблице расположились оверклокеры из Германии и Франции - Dancop и Wizerty, занявшие второе и третье места соответственно. Помимо них в финальную часть чемпионата AOOC 2014 попали еще 13 участников. 

Для демонстрации навыков оптимизации системы в бенчмарке Intel XTU, было установлено ограничение частоты процессора в 5 ГГц, и румынский оверклокер Alex@Ro смог показать лучшую эффективность с процессором Intel Core i7-4790K и материнской платой ASUS Maximus VII Gene. В бенчмарке 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme лидерство захватил оверклокер 8 Pack с результатом 8731 marks на одиночной видеокарте ASUS GTX 780 Ti Direct CU II , работающей на частоте 1975 МГц (разгон составил + 118.96%). В бенчмарке PiFast 8 Pack снова показал лучший результат – 10,9 секунд, опередив французского оверклокера Wizerty всего лишь на 20 миллисекунд, результат француза – 10,11 секунд. 

   По итогам квалификационного этапа 16 участников, показавших лучшие результаты, были распределены на 8 команд по 2 участника в каждой и начали готовиться к финальной части чемпионата AOOC 2014. Им предстоит побороться за внушительный призовой фонд в размере 10000$, а также другие ценные призы от ASUS Republic of Gamers. 

*Список оборудования для финальной части чемпионата AOOC 2014.

*Борьбу за первенство оверклокеры будут вести на следующем новейшем оборудовании:

• процессор Intel Core i7-5960X;
• материнская плата ASUS Rampage V Extreme;
• видеокарта ASUS GTX 980 STRIX;
• оперативная память Corsair Dominator 2800 MHz LPX 4x4GB DDR4;
• блок питания Corsair AXi series PSU.

----------

